# دخلت هنا ازاي ...؟؟؟



## هشام المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع باين من عنوانه
كيف دخلت المنتدى ..؟؟؟
بالتاكيد هناك طرق عديده لمعرفة المواقع والمنتديات على النت واشهرها هو كوكل لكن ايضا هناك الاصدقاء او الاقارب واخرون
والاغلب تدخل في البدايه كزائر وتاخذ كم يوم او لاتحتاج لذلك 
ومنتدانا على ما اذكر يطلب الايميل لاستلام رساله ومعي اخذت وقتاا للتفعيل 
موضوعنا اليوم 
كيف عرفت المنتدى
كم يوما استغرق للدخول به بعد الاقتناع به وهل كان فضول ام اعجاب  وما الذي اعجبك وهل صادفتك مشاكل عند التسجيل ...ممكن تاخذ راحتك بمشاركتك هنا احكي لنا هذه التفاصيل الجميله 
طبعا هناك شخص واحد له كل المؤدة والاحترام 
لايمكنه ان يحكي لنا  
لانه بالحقيقه 
كان اساس البنيان لهذا الصرح الجميل
وحسب ماهو متعارف ساكون اول من يتكلم 
وبصراحه قد تكلمت طويلا بهذه التفاصيل ولاانكر 
بخيال واسع كانت الكلمات 
وكانت موضوعا كاملا اسمه المشاركه الف 
او لوحة فنان
شاركوني اخوتي واخواتي محبتي لهذا الصرح الرائع
منتدى الكنيسه


...

لوحة فنان 


منذ فتره وصلتني رساله من احد الاصدقاء وكانت عباره عن لينك او رابط بدون اي 
تفاصيل ولثقتي بالشخص فتحت الرابط لاجد لوحه فنيه لمنظر بحر من الطبيعه 
استغربت في باديء الامر لما الصوره وما المعنى منها ,, تركت الموضوع في وقتها 
مع الاحتفاظ بالرابط كعادتي لتمر الايام واجد نفسي افكر كثيراا بهذه اللوحه 
ومحتوياتها وهي لا تختلف كثيرا عن مثيلاتها وبقي هذا الهاجس لفتره احاول عدم 
التفكير به دون فائده وكان القرار اخيرا الدخول بتفاصيلها لعلي اجد سر انشغالي 
بها ,, وبدون درايه مسبقه بخفاياها وما ساجده من روعه بمحتواها نعم الروعه 
بكل معناها لندخل سويه لتقريب الصوره لديكم
اول الدخول تحس بالرهبه والقوه من منظر الصخور التي تجلب الانتباه وهي 
شاخصه بقوه ثابته متماسكه بوجه تلاطم الامواج عليها لتعطي الثقه والامان لمن 
حولها والحفاظ على الرموز الخاصه بكل معانيها .. وبالرغم من كل هذه الصلابه 
فهي دائما تعطيك الاحساس بالعاطفه والمحبه وروح السلام
وتجد هناك احجاراا صغيره او كبيره بحجمها في كل الاماكن ذات لون واحد ومع ذلك 
تحسها بالوان متعدده وبريق متميز حسب مكانها ومكانتها وتعطيك داءماا ميزه 
خاصه باخراجك من وحده موؤقته لتواجدك وما عليك الا التقرب منها لتجد فيها 
روعتها والثقه لنفسك
وبالتاكيد حاول الفنان ان يعطي الروح والحياة لها فوزع بتنسيق فني بديع نباتاته 
وازهاره وحتى الشجيرات والاشجار في المكان وتجدها تحتضنك برقتها ومحبتها لك 
وتشجعك في تمايلها وحركتها عند هبوب نسمات من الهواء عليك لتشعرك 
بانتمائك وشعورك للمكان
وهناك دائماا حبات الرمل الصغيره التي تتنقل من هنا وهناك واحياناا تقرر البقاء 
بطريقه ما او اخرى وحسب رغبتها وبعض الاوقات دونها 
ولم يبقى غير البحر الواسع لنعرف تفاصيله بالوانه الزرقاء المكتسبه من السماء 
الصافيه بتموجات على اختلافها وتوافقها فالقريب من اليابسه باللون الفاتح تجده 
دائم التنافر والتلاطم مع الصخور والاحجار واحيانا يفقد مكانه لينشف على اليابسه 
ويتبخر ليرجع الى البحر مره ثانيه ليعاود الكره من جديد
اما اللون الازرق الغامق فتراه بعمقه واستقراره وهدوء لا يشوبه الا حركات وتقلبات 
يرجع بعدها كما كان بطموحه وثقته بنفسه ودائما هناك حبات صغيره تسقط 
باعماقه لتتحول الى لؤلؤ تبهج الناظر اليها وتتجمع على شكل سلسله تزين 
المكان وتميزه عن غيره
هذه هي اللوحه وهذه هي الوانها بتفاصيلاتها توصلت الى البعض من سحرها 
وجمالها واتمنى ان تكونو ايضا قد عرفتم واستمتعتم بروعتها فقد زادت تاملاتي 
لها اكثر من الف مره ليس الا دليل على محبتي لما فيها والمحبه التي احسها 
مما فيها 
اخوتي واحبتي هذه هي مشاركتي الالف في هذا المكان الجميل 
شكررا لروعة محبتكم ومشاعركم الرقيقه الحميمه 
لكل من اعطاني الاحساس بالاخوه والصداقه لهذا المشوار الطويل

.............
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

حاجز مكاني 
لما الكهربا تيجي


----------



## mary naeem (24 نوفمبر 2013)

عرفت المنتدى
كنت بعمل بحث عن موضوع روحي
فدخلت المنتدى فمعرفش احرج منه
بجد من اجمل المنتديات


موضوع رائه جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*دايما مواضيع حضرتك روعة استاذ هشام 
هحكيلك على حكاية دخولى المنتدى بس اوعى تزهق من الرغى بتاعى ههههههه 
بصى يا سيدى انا اتعرفت على المنتدى عن طريق اصدقاء ليا على الفيس 
وهما بالطبع مشتركين فى المنتدى من زمان 
هما مين بقى اصدقائى دول 
مايكل كوكو 
جون جيسس 
مارسلينو 
كل واحد فيهم كان بيقولى عليه 
مارسلينو كان يبعتلى لينكات لمواضيعه اقراها 
وجون كان بيقولى دايما اسجل وانا اقوله مش فاهمة حاجة
 وحاسة انى لو دخلت هتوه جوه هههههه 
لحد ما جيه مايكل واقنعنى غصب واقتدار 
قالى انتى سجلى وانا هبقى معاكى وهعلمك كل حاجة 
قولتلوا لا ياخويا انا مش فاهمة حاجة وحاسة انى تايهة بين الاقسام 
قالى ده علشان مدخلتيش قبل كدا 
لما تدخلى هتتعودى وهتلاقيه سهل جدا 
وفعلا اقنعنى انى اسجل وبالفعل سجلت 
واول ما دخلت فعلا كنت تايهة ومحتاسة خالص ههههههه 
وكنت كل حاجة برجعله فيها لو عاوزة ابعت رسالة 
ولما جيت ثبت الخط مكنتش عارفه اعمل ايه 
قولتله وكان معايا خطوة بخطوة 
وعلمنى كل حاجة ومع الوقت بقيت عارفة كل حاجة والموضوع طلع سهل جدا 
بس هى دى حكايتى وطبعا ادمنت المنتدى ومبقتش اقدر استغنى عنه ولا عن اخواتى 
واساتذتى الكبار و بقى بيتى التانى 
طولت عليك انا عارفه بس انا قولتلك انى رغاية هههههه 
ميرسى ليك جدا للموضوع الرائع وفكرته الجميلة 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

الرب يبارك روحك وحياتك أخي..

موضوع رائع جداً جداً..

يكفي أنه يحيي فى داخلنا ذكري الأندماج وسط محبه وأخوه صداقين

كنت ببحث عن أي أحد أحكي له عن أيماني وعن تفكيري في المسيحيه..

لقيت المنتدي أول واحد ف البحث..أشتركت ..ونشكر ربنا أنه دبر لوجودي بينكم..

لقد مُنحت عالم جديد نقي وصافي وهاديء بعيد عن أزعاج وقسوة الواقع

الرب يبارك ويحفظ كل أخواتي هنا ..

مش عارف بدونكم كيف كان سيكون حالي..!!

نشكر الله علي محبته 

الرب يباركم جميعاً

وشكرا علي الموضوع الجميل أستاذي

؛،؛*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 نوفمبر 2013)

انا اشتريت الاب يوع 20-7-2013
سجلت في المنتدي 25-7 -2013ركز يا عياد في التاريخ 
مكنتش اعرف استعملة ازاي 
اشتريت فلاشة نت ودخلت علي جوجل علي برنامج هنا ودلوقت 
ولقيت الاسم شدني بطريقة لا انساها منتديات الكنيسة 
طبعا انا معرفش حاجة ازاي ادخل واسجل واتصفح 
المهم دخلت علي مواضيع المرشد الروحي للاستاز ايمن الرب يباركة 
قبل ما اخلص قراءة الموضوع 
روحت عند واحد صديق لي من 10 سنين فني صيانة كمبيوتر 
قلتلة عايز اسجل في المنتدى دة 
ضحك على بسخرية شديدة علشان كان مش فاضي يعمل الايميل ويسجل 
صممت اني اسجل في نفس الساعة 
رديت علية بص معاك للصبح انا مش همشي لحد ما ادخل المنتدى 
ولو هكسرك واكسر المحل ومش هخليك تشتغل ولا تصلح اي جهاز 
ضحك بسخرية وقالي صلي انتا بس دة الموضوع طويل وانا مش فاضي اعملك ايميل 
قلت ماشي انا حزرتك النهاردة وبكرة هستلم منك الايميل والتسجيل 
الراجل ربنا يباركة عمل الايميل ومش عمل التسجيل 
روحت لقيتة مشغول جدا روحت عامل نفسي اني زعلان راح خلال خمس دقائق سجلني في المنتدي 
وكانت بركة عظيمة لي بصراحة 
انا محدش دلني علي المنتدي 
غير رب المجد 
ويقد شئ لي ولغيري من خلالي  
الرب عظيم في ترتيبة 
وفي خطته في حياتي 


شكرا اخي لموضوعك الرائع 
​


----------



## soul & life (24 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع كبير كبير كبير

شكرا لحضرتك استاذ هشام هشارك  لكن كمان شوية


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 نوفمبر 2013)

أ.هشام ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك 
مواضيعك دايما مميزة.
بالنسبة لدخولى المنتدى :
عشت فترة طويلة بعيد عن ربنا تقريبا سبع سنين يعنى الحياة اللى كنت عايشها محدش يقول انى كنت ممكن أطلع منها ...
لكن نعمة ربنا افتقدتنى وغيرت حياتى فعلا فى لحظة وماكنش لى اى دور الا أنى قبلتها بس وابتديت اقراء كتير جدا فى كتب روحية ولاهوتية وعقيدية وكنت بعمل بحث على جوجل عن بعض المواضيع اللى تخص الرد على اسئلة وشبهات غير المسيحيين وساعتها فزت بتسجيلى فى المنتدى ووقتها كنت ممكن افضل فى المنتدى طول اليوم وفضلت كده تقريبا سنة ولكن للاسف ظروف شغلى حتمت على ابعد عن الكمبيوتر وبعدت تقريبا سنتين وبعدين ربنا كرمنى وجبت موبايل اندرويد وبقيت اعرف أدخل المنتدى تانى وبقيت معظم يومى ماسك الموبايل وداخل المنتدى .
بس بجد انا عمرى ماتعلقت بحد أو مكان زى المنتدى والناس اللى فيه.
معلش سامحونى على رغيى .
بس انا لقيتها فرصة افضفض معاكو شوية.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل كعادتك
و شرح للوحة رائع فعلا 
أما حكاية تسجيلي لازم أروح جهاز أكتب منه لأن الموبائل يشل


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام المسيح
كان لى أبن أخ مدمن جدا منتديات وأنا لم يكن لى معرفه بذل كأطلاقا
فى 2008 قال لى هسجل لك وأختارنا الأسم ( النهيسى ) لقب القديس أبانوب النهيسى شفيعى
ثم سجلت فى منتديات كتير بعد  ذلك
لكن للأمانه ...............هذا المنتدى بالذات
أشعر فيه بالراحه . وأن الناس فيه بتحب بعضها وبتسأل على بعضها وفيه موده
ومحبه .........
______________

شكرا جدا لموضوعك الرائع جعلنى أسترجع زكريات جميله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*انا دخلت النت يوم 23/12/2008
وكان في عضو هنا اسمه الصليب 
دلوقتي غير اسمه 
هو كان صاحبي 
سالته ايه احسن منتدي مسيحي اسجل فيه 
قالي الكنيسه 
وسجلت يوم 24/12/2008
الساعه 6 اخر النهار تقريبا 


وساعتها اكتر حاجه لفتت نظري 
كان عدد مشاركات كوكو مان كان عضو مبارك وقتها
وكان عامل 22 الف مشاركه 
*​


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دايما مواضيع حضرتك روعة استاذ هشام
> هحكيلك على حكاية دخولى المنتدى بس اوعى تزهق من الرغى بتاعى ههههههه
> بصى يا سيدى انا اتعرفت على المنتدى عن طريق اصدقاء ليا على الفيس
> وهما بالطبع مشتركين فى المنتدى من زمان
> ...


بكلامك دة هتسحبى العضوية منهم رورولانهم عرفوكى على المنتدى ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> بكلامك دة هتسحبى العضوية منهم رورولانهم عرفوكى على المنتدى ههههههه


*يتقول حاجة يا جرجس *:t32:​


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مسجل يجى من 6 سنين كدة
منتدى جميل
هو اة بيمر بفترة ركود نوعا ما
بس حاسس انة بدا ينشط تانى ودة عاجبنى قوى
كانت مواضيعة الحوارية جميلة


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يتقول حاجة يا جرجس *:t32:​


بقول رورو دى من احسن الشخصيات اللى هنا هههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انا مسجل يجى من 6 سنين كدة
> منتدى جميل
> هو اة بيمر بفترة ركود نوعا ما
> بس حاسس انة بدا ينشط تانى ودة عاجبنى قوى
> كانت مواضيعة الحوارية جميلة



* 5 بس :act31:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> بقول رورو دى من احسن الشخصيات اللى هنا هههه


*احم احم ناس مبتجيش غير بالعين السوده :gy0000:
ايوه الله كلامك صح والله ما جصرت :t33:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> وسجلت يوم 24/12/2008
> الساعه 6 اخر النهار تقريبا
> 
> ...


ld:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ld:​


*  ايوه عارف معناها دي 
يمهل ولا يهمل 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*انا بقى كنت مسجله فى اكتر من منتدى مسيحى بس مكنتش متعلقه اووى بواحد معين منهم الى ان سجلت هنا ومن يومها مش عارفه اخرج منه خالص ههههههه
بجد حسيت فيه باحساس مختلف عن اى منتدى تانى ويكفى انى اتعرفت فيه على احلى شخصيات منهم اللى غايب ومنهم اللى لسه موجود وما زلت بتعرف على ناس جميله بجد *


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * 5 بس :act31:
> *​


هههه ماشى
دخلت كدة فى السادسة يا باشا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هههه ماشى
> دخلت كدة فى السادسة يا باشا


*من 14 يوم بس 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *من 14 يوم بس
> *​


*لا كدا اوفر بجد انا ابتديت اتعب 
مفيش كدا ابدا 
ايه الزاخرة دى يابنى 
ده انا زاخرتى قد زاخرة السمكة بالظبط 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا كدا اوفر بجد انا ابتديت اتعب
> مفيش كدا ابدا
> ايه الزاخرة دى يابنى
> ده انا زاخرتى قد زاخرة السمكة بالظبط
> *​



*سبحان الله رغم ان ذاكره السمكه مفيش 
بس ربنا خلي اكل السمك يقوي الذاكره 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سبحان الله رغم ان ذاكره السمكه مفيش
> بس ربنا خلي اكل السمك يقوي الذاكره
> *​


*طب راعى اخواتك الغلابة والنبى 
علشان انا كدا ابتديت احبط 
وانا لما بحبط حالتى بتبقى صعبة هههههه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب راعى اخواتك الغلابة والنبى
> علشان انا كدا ابتديت احبط
> وانا لما بحبط حالتى بتبقى صعبة هههههه *​



* منا مراعي اهو 
علشان كده مرديتش اقول ان يومها كان مطر شديد واني كنت لابس خفيف وامي جات اتخانقت معايا علشان اتقل لبس :gy0000:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *من 14 يوم بس *​


 
ld:
:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * منا مراعي اهو
> علشان كده مرديتش اقول ان يومها كان مطر شديد واني كنت لابس خفيف وامي جات اتخانقت معايا علشان اتقل لبس :gy0000:
> *​


*هااااااااااااار اسووووووح عليا
*




​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2013)

فعلا يا اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه 
اسمحو لي ان اقول 
ما اجمل حكاياتكم 
ما اروعكم

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛






اللمه دي هيا اللي بتخلينا نشعر بالدفا..

هيا اللي بتخلينا نفتخر بتسجيلنا هنا..ونشكر ربنا أنه جمعنا بمحبته..

فعلاً أحلي ذكري هي ذكري اليوم اللي سجلت فيه وأتعرفت علي أخواتي هنا..

متتصوروش دا فرق فى حياتي ازاي..

أنا أتولدت هنا..وأتعلمت منكم معني المحبه..معني السلام..

الرب يباركم جميعاً ويجمعنا دوما بمحبته ..ويطمئن قلوبنا علي كل أخ وأخت غايبين عننا..

ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامه وميكونش فى حد غايب عننا أبداً..مهما غاب يعود ليهبط بين أنقياء الروح والممتلئين بالوداعه..

سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحيط جميعكم ويحفظكم..،،​*


----------



## soul & life (24 نوفمبر 2013)

مش هشارك الا لما عياد ينام


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك استاذي هشام

دي قصة افتخر بيها

كنت لما احتاج اشوف فيلم روحي او تفسير

الاقي من اول الاختيارات منتديات الكنيسة

وبعدين قريت في شهادات قصص من الولد اللي

كان متمرس في اجتذاب المسيحيات

وبعد ما تاب ابتدي يحاول ويتعب عشان يرجعهم لحظيرة يسوع تاني ولقيت تفاصيل باستفاضة فانبهرت

وبعدين مرة منتدي ما شككني في يسوع الهي

وقالي ان حياته مقتبسة من حياة كريشنا

صرخت لربنا ودخلت كتبت في جوجل هل حياة المسيح

مقتبسة من حياة كريشنا

فبصيت لقيت عنوان في صفحة الاختيارات مكتوب

فوقه بين يسوع الاله القدوس وكريشنا الاله النجس او الملعون حاجة زي كدا يعني

ولقيت من الاعضاء المباركين اثباتات من كتب الهندوس

الاصلية بلغتهم وترجمتها ما يدمر هذه الشبهة

اشهرها ان يسوعنا مات مصلوبا بارادته حبا لخلاصنا

بينما كريشنا وهو حامل والديه  المسنين في سلتين شايلهم بعصايا

علي كتفه بعد ما ركنهم علي الارض راح يجيب مية من النهر

فاصابه ملك صياد بسهم مسموم ظنا منه انه غزال

ثم اعلن له كريشنا انه لا تهمه حياته بل حياة من معه

طبعا دي كقصة معناها انساني جميل وانا شوفتها

بعد الرد دا بشهور في فيلم هندي

انما حسيت ان منتديات الكنيسة دي شباب واقفين طابور افقي

ماسكين ايد بعض بنعمة المسيح للشهادة ليه والدفاع عن اغلي ايمان عرفوه

وكأنهم بيقولولي مهما لقيت شبهة ماتخفش احنا ملايكة مجندة جمبك يا مينا

ولا لما نسفو شباب الكنيسة المبارك

التفسير الغبي الذي فيه يعاتب الله امة ويقول لها

فرجتي رجلك لكل عابر واعداءنا او بالاصح مقاومين يسوع واعداء مسيحنا مخلصهم ومخلصنا يترجموها علي ان الرجل

مقصود بها الفخذ او الساق

ومنتديات الكنيسة اثبتت بالكتب العبرية واليونانية واللغت الاصلية

التي كتبت بها اصحاحات سفر حزقيال

انها تحريك الساق او القدم امام المارة كدعوة من الزانية التي تقف في زوايا الطريق

ويعدين قلت لما انا ممتن ليه كدا وهو كبير كده

طب ما اسجل فيه عشان انشر حاجتي فاتمتع ب

واحد زي ما بيقول قسم التعارف ستجد ترحيب كبير من الاعضاء وحسنا لقيت

وزي ما بيقول تشارك الملايين

وانا حاسس ان اللي عندي مش اقل من ان ملايين تشوفه

لاني واصق في الهي معطيني اياها

فكرة جميلو جدا استاذ هشام

ربنا يبارك ماي روك وكل المشرفين والاعضاء والزوار

                امين لك كل المجد يارب المجد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 نوفمبر 2013)

اقول لكم انا على قصتى
انا بئا كنت معرفش اى شىء عن اى شىء و لا اعرف ان فيه حاجه اسمها منتديات دينيه اصلا!
المهم كنت فى مرحله ضياع و ---------
ما علينا من التفاصيل-- بس انا سجلت فى منتدى اسلامى--
و كنت كتير بشوف مواضيع مخصوصه معموله على منتدى الكنيسه --بس مش كانوا مسميينه كدا--
كتير شوفت مشاركات لاعضاء و محاورين هنا--كانوا بينقلوا مواضيع المنتدى و الشرح و يبدا فاصل من الاستهزاق و الغلط--
كنت ببقى مقهوره و اروح اقول لهم ليه بتتكلموا بالطريقه دى فين المحبه معقول حد يقول الشتايم دى و يتكلم بالاسلوب ده و و و ----------------------- ما علينا من التفاصيل--مش ممكن عليا--
المهم بئا انا الجاهله بقوا يجيبوا لى اكبر المحاورين الى الكل عارفنهم و اكتشفت انهم مشهورين جدا-- لحد ما وصل يوم و صاحب المنتدى نفسه لقيته مقرر انه هو الى يحاورنى--بس ما علينا بئا -- 
يووووه عليا مش عارفا اخش فالموضوع--
بس المهم انى عرفت ناس كتير من خلال المنتدى الاسلامى-- بس عمرى ما فكرت انى اروح حتى اشوف المنتدى او اسجل فيه--
لحد ما روحت سجلت فى منتدى مسيحى كنت بدور على اجابه للرد على شبها و كنت فى انهيار--
دخلت منتدى هادى و جميييل و بدئت يجاوبونى و سعدونى جدا--
اول ما بقيت عضوه مباركه لقيت رساله خاصه جتلى من عضوه سعوديه-- و طلبت منى نتعرف على بعض-- بقيت حبيبتى و اختى--
مره بعتت لى لينك المنتدى هنى لانها كانت كاتبه شهادتها فيه---
فتحته و قريت الشهاده و قفلته تانى مخذتش بالى من الاسم-- مش كنت فاكرا غير الشعار الفنار!
فى يوم المنتدى حصل فيه عطل-- و اغلق-- بقيت ادور و ادور عليها فى المنتديات
و اقول فى بالى يا رب كان اسمه ايه بس-- مش فاكرا غير الفنار--
و بعدين كان عندى شعر لها كتبته على جوجل طلع لى موضوعها هنا-- روحت دخلت لقيت الفنار-- قولت هو ده المنتدى--
سجلت فيه علشان اقول لها انى لقيتها كان قلبى بيتقطع عليها---
هى عبير الورد السعوديه--
كان المنتدى بالنسبه لى دوشه اوى اوى-- مكنتش حسى فيه بروحنيه-- كنت حسى انى فى سوق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه من كتر سرعته و تعدد موتضيعه و اخبار و اشعار و و و 
بقيت تايها و مش عارفا--
ده غير بئا ان بعد ما سجلت بكام ساعه حصلت مدبحه ماسبيرو-- وشى حلو اوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و لقيت الناس كلها هايجه و حزينه و منفعله جامد جدا-- اجى اقول كلمه الاقى الى يقول لى سبينى اطلع الى جوايا انا مقهوور---
و الحقيقه بعد كدا اخذت عليه و حبيت الناس هنا اوى اوى و اتعرفت على ناس كتير و بقى عندى اخوات جماال-- و اعتقد مفيش يوم عدى منغير ما ادخل المنتدى---
لانى حبيتكم كلكم بجد--
و ادى القصه -اوووووف ايه الرغى ده-- انا كدا مسكت نفسى و محكتش عن التفاصيل-- ده غير الى مسحته و قولت ملوش لزمه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش رغايه على فكره خاااالص صدقونى


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *من 14 يوم بس
> *​


معترضناش بس 14 يوم 14 ساعة  اهو دخلنا 
د حساب مش لوبيا هههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

دخلت المنتدئ عن طريق الصدفة
 كنت ابحث عن ترانيم علئ النت
ومن يومها بقيت زائرة للموقع واععجبني جدااا 
وماشدني اليه 
بصراحة قسم حوار الاسلامي كنت معجبة به جداا
فقررت التسجيل كان يوم 1ـ11ـ2010 
حبيت من كل قلبي اخدم في هذا الموقع احس جزء من حياتي
تعرفت علئ شخصيات واعضاء رائعين
قسم منهم موجودين وقسم اخر غائبين 
مهما نكتب ونقول فهو قليل بحق هذا الصرح العظيم
منتديات الكنيسة 
اتمنئ له كل التوفيق والنجاح والتبشير باسم الرب يسوع ،
استاذ هشام شكرااا لطرحك هذا الموضوع الجميل
دائما مواضيعك هادفة ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

اسمحلي الاول اشكر حضرتك عالموضوع الجميل
والفكرة الرائعه ,, تسلم ايديك

انا عدت عليا فتره كدا ماكنتش في الفورمة
يعني كنت مكتئبة شوية
قعدت عالنت ادور علي منتديات مسيحية اشارك فيها
بامانة شوفت اكتر من منتدي بس كنت بحس انهم بيهشوا وينشوا
المهم لحد مابالصدفه لقيت قدامي منتدي الكنيسة
وللامانة مسجلتش فيه علي طول
فضلت اراقبكم من بعيد لبعيد
واحقق وامقق وابرق
لمدة اسبوع تقريبا
وبعدين قولت لالا مابدهاش
دا شكل المنتدي كبيررر بقا
روحت ضاربة واحد تسجيل فورا

ومن يوم ماسجلت وانا بدخل المنتدي يوماتي ليلاتي
لان ربنا يعلم المنتدي اد ايه فرق معايا
استفادت منه كتير جداا
واتعلمت من كل الاعضاء اللي فيه حاجات كتير
واسمحلي بالمناسبة 
اشكر كل عضو من اعضاء المنتدي
كل واحد باسمه وكل واحده باسمها
علي مايبذلوه من جهد عظيم
عشان المنتدي يبقا جميل بالشكل دا
اتمني للمنتدي النجاح المستمر
ببركة القديسين †

شكرا استاذ هشام عالموضوع مره تانيه : )


​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنا كنت بأدور على ترنيمة : يا من عطيتى أشرف عطية

لاقيت نفسى جوة المنتدى كزائر

المنتدى قال لى : لازم تسجلى عشان تنزلى الترنيمة

قولت : يا دى النيلة هاسجل و أنزل الترنيمة و أغور 

فدخلت 

و برضوا ما عرفتش أنزل الترنيمة

إنما بأة لزقت بغراء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الناس بتتكلم و ترد على بعضها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

قولت بس : أما أدخل أغتت من نفسى شوية:smile02

و دخلت على أساس الغتاتة :close_tem

و ما زلت بأغتت :smile02​*


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل خالص ميرسى يا باش مهندس هشام
حلو اننا نعرف ازاى دخلنا المكان اللى بنقضى فيه اغلب اوقاتنا
انا كنت بدور على شوية اجوبة لانى كانت فى شخصية رزلة بتحاول  تحرجنى بأسئلة فى العقيدة وانا بحاول اثبتلها امور كتير غايبة عنها ومتعرفهاش وعن طريق البحث عرفت القسم هنا اسئلة واجوبة وكنت  بتابع واتفرج على المشاركات  من غير تسجيل وكنت بحب اوى 
اشوف حواراتهم بمحبة وود  
وفضلت اتابع قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة والمرشد الروحى 
لحد لما  بقيت حاسة انى نفسى اكون واحدة من منتدى الكنيسة مش مجرد زائرة حبيت المنتدى جدا  بكل اقسامه ولقيت نفسى عاوزة اسأل عن حاجات كتير 
ونفسى يكون ليا اصحاب من منتدى الكنيسة شعرت انه افضل من منتديات كتير كلها ايقونات والوان  وحاجات اوفر كده مبحبهاش
تصميم المنتدى رايق وهادى محتوااه اقوى بكتير من اى الوان ممكن تشد ودا لفت نظرى جدا عجبنى اوى الفئات العمرية المختلفة فى امنتدى فى الشباب والامهات والاجداد كمان 
كنيسة  بمعنى الكلمة بكل ما تحتويه ..
فسجلت   لكن مكنتش بشارك غير فى  الاسئلة كنت بسأل كتير اوى ههههه
ماما أمة زهقت من اسئلتى يا حرام واستاذ ايمن الله يباركهم تعبوا معايا جدا فى التوضيحات والاسئلة  ههههه
وبعدين حبيت بقا اشارك فى باقى الاقسام و اكتفيت بالمنتدى و حتى  الفيس او الاميل ليا فترات طوويلة  مبحبش ادخلهم لانى مكتفية بهنا ومرتاحة نفسيا  هنا مع الاخوة والاخوات الاعزااء جدا جدا على قلبى

مجهود رائع من  العزيز روك الرب يباركه وكل المشرفين ربنا يبارك حياتهم وخدمتهم قولوا آمين


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * 5 بس :act31:
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
بتحسبها بالظبط ياسوسه


----------



## AdmanTios (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*خالص الشكر أستاذنا الغالي علي الدعوة بالمُشاركة
بالقطع " منتدي الكنيسة " هو أكبر منارة روحية علي مستوي
الشبكة العنكبوتية متفوق علي سائر المنتديات المسيحية
التي نكن لها جميعاً كل محبة و إحترام لما يُقدموه من خدمة
من أجل و علي أسم رب المجد القدوس .. بداية لابد منها

بالقطع كان لي شرف الخدمة بمنتدي آخر ( لا أود ذكر أسمُه )
كنت مُتخيل أن هذا المنتدي قائم فقط علي خدمة أسم رب المجد
و من المُفترض أنه تبشيري بالمقام الأول .... حتي ظهر العكس تماماً
و لا أود أيضاً الخوض كثيراً عنه .... منتدي الكنيسة و هو عامر بعمالقة
كبار بالنعمة كنت أستند إليه دوماً و بشكل رئيسي في الأسئلة و الأجوبة
و الردود علي الشُبهات و كيف انه و لا يزال يُبشر من أجل مجد أسم المسيح

تعرفت علي أستاذي الحبيب و أخي الغالي " مولكا " و هو السبب
الرئيسي و الأساسي لدعوتي للتواجد بينكم إخوتي الأحباء جميعاً
و أخبرني بأن مواضيع المنتدي جميعها تخضع للمراجعات الصحيحة
كي ما تكون مراجع مُمنهجة و سليمة من أجل جميع الدارسين
و المُتابعين سواء كانوا مُشاركين بالتسجيل أو حتي مُتابعين من الخارج

للمنتدي " سحر " خاص بطعم و لون و نكهة مُختلفة عن باقي المنتديات
إخوة و أخوات يبثون الدفئ و المحبة طيلة تواجدهم الكريم بيننا ... دوماً
ما يُمتعونا بمواهبهم المختلفة في شتى المجالات بمنتهي الكرم و المحبة

للمنتدي أيضاً " دين " كبير جداً علي ضعفي حيث أنعم علي رب المجد
بإسترداد الثقة المفقودة بالخدمة علي المنتديات و نولت بركة كبيرة
و نعمة عظيمة بالتواجد بينكم إخوتي جميعاً ..... فبحق منارة منتدي
الكنيسة هي ملجأ و ملاذ للكثيرين من إخواتنا الذين عبروا لنور المسيح
و الذين بنعمة ربنا سيعبرون لنور فادينا و مُخلصنا الصالح ...

لذا فالشكر أقل تقدمة لكل واحد و واحدة بأسمُه و للأخ الغالي القائد
الرائع " روك " علي هذه الخدمة الجليلة التي تُقدم علي أسم رب المجد

و أخيراً أتمني أن يُديم رب المجد علينا هذه الروح الطيبة المُمتلئة
بالمحبة بين جميع أعضاء جسد رب المجد بالنعمة التي علي الجميع

خالص الشكر مُجدداً أستاذي ... رب المجد يُديم خدمتك قوية مُثمرة

مودتي و إحترامي
*


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*برجلى اليمين 
مش هقعد اكتب قصة حياتى يعنى 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتحسبها بالظبط ياسوسه





grges monir قال:


> معترضناش بس 14 يوم 14 ساعة  اهو دخلنا
> د حساب مش لوبيا هههههههه





soul & life قال:


> مش هشارك الا لما عياد ينام





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ld:
> :smile02





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هااااااااااااار اسووووووح عليا
> *
> 
> 
> ...





كلكوا عليا ولا ايه


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مواضيعك مميزه يا هشام 
انا من عشاق الترانيم الحزينه 
ومكنتش اعرف اى حاجه فى الكمبيوتر 
ابنى دورلى على الترانيم فى جوجل وطلعت فى منتدى الكنيسه اللى انا من عشاقه 
وبعد كده قالى انا هسجلك هنا واعملك الكلام ده كان يوم 29/1/2007  ده يوم تسجيلى وهو اللى اختارلى الاسم وسجلت وكنت نشيطه جدا 
ودلوقتى بقيت شقيه على النت 
ودى كانت حكايتى مع الزمان هههههههه
لا سورى مع النت
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*في البدايه احييك ع فكره الموضوع
بالنسبه لدخولي منتدي الكنيسه العربيه اول واخر منتدي استمر فيه
دخولي المنتدي كان في شهر أغسطس 2008 كنت ايامها مشترك في منتدي اخر
لكن حصل مشاكل بيني وبين صاحب المنتدي ده وفرض أرائه علينا وقررت اترك المنتدي
ع الرغم من اني اوائل المشتركين فيه ورغم محاوله الاعضاء هناك دخولي مره تانيه
وكنت ايامها قليل قوي لما ادخل ع شات الياهو وابحث عن اصدقاء وبالصدفه السعيده
اتعرفت ع اختي الجميله والغاليه كوبتك مرمر وعن طريقها عرفتني ع المنتدي
وعملت اكونت هنا ومن غير اي مشاكل في التسجيل سجلت في شهر أغسطس سنه 2008 وشدني جدا أقلام اعضاء كتيره المنتدي مفتقدهم حاليا زي الاستاذ قلم حر والاستاذ وليم اكيد قليل جدا اللي هيفتكرهم ودخولي المنتدي كان كل يوم ولمده طويله
بنتبادل الاراء والهزار بين جميع الاعضاء بصراحه روح المنتدي زمان كانت احلي بكتييير 
بحييك مره تانيه يا هشام ع فكره الموضوع​*


----------



## روزا فكري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل استاذ هشام تسلم ايدك
هاحكيلك
انا اتعرفت عالمنتدي من فتره قريبه عن طريق
اختي بتول هي عضوه هنا اسمها واثقه فيك يارب 
كنت دايما لما اكلمها في التليفون 
كانت بتبقي نص المكالمه عن المنتدي 
وعن الناس اللي اتعرفت عليهم
ودايما كانت بتقولي سجلي وهاتنبسطي اوي
وفعلا اقتنعت بالكلام وسجلت معاكو
وبقيت مابقدرش استغني عن المنتدي في اليوم بتاعي
بقي حاجه اساسيه عندي
وببقي فرحانه اوي لما ادخل الاقي ناس كتير بتسأل عليا
مع اني المفروض لسه من الاعضاء الجدد

ربنا يبارك في المنتدي اكتر ويوسع نطاقه اكتر واكتر
ويرفع اسمه بين المنتديات اكتر واكتر
ويحافظ علي كل اخواتي المشتركيين معانا ويبارك حياتهم​


----------



## bent el noor (25 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع هشام يضاف لباقى روائعك 
انا هاشارك لكن بعد اذنك  بعد اخواتى الاقدم منى فى التسجيل


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

كلمات ...ذكريات ...احداث جميله ... صدف سعيده بحوث متواصله تؤدي الى هذا المكان ... تجارب يليها تعلق شديد ... تواصل دون انقطاع ... محبة دون حدود ... هذا منتدانا .. عائلتنا الكبيره التي نفخر بالانتماء لها ...
موضوع متجدد لكل الاعضاء الحاضرون والقادمون الباقون والمغادرون العائدون 

محبتنا دون حدود ارتباطنا دون سدود 
الواننا اختلفت 
مسافتنا تباعدت 
لكن قلوبنا تنبض بنغم واحد
اخوتي احبتي 
اشكركم جدا على مشاركاتكم الجميله 
ولا اخفي السعاده عند قراءه هذه الكلمات والعوده اكثر من مره لقرائتها والاستمتاع بهذا القرب والتواصل بين الجميع في هذا المكان الذي يجمعنا اليوم وكل يوم
وعذرا لعدم ردي على مشاركاتكم ولا يعني عدم متابعتي لكن لاسباب عديده وكنت اكتفي بالتعليق داخل التقييم ...


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> حاجز مكاني
> لما الكهربا تيجي



ياسلام عليك 
كنت حاسس انك بتراجع معي الموضوع بعد نشره بدقائق الرب يباركك ويحفظك 
مكانك محجوز دائما في القلوب وليس في الصفحات


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> عرفت المنتدى
> كنت بعمل بحث عن موضوع روحي
> فدخلت المنتدى فمعرفش احرج منه
> بجد من اجمل المنتديات
> ...



الموضوع رائع بتواجدك وحضورك الجميل بجمال روحك وذوقك
الرب يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دايما مواضيع حضرتك روعة استاذ هشام
> هحكيلك على حكاية دخولى المنتدى بس اوعى تزهق من الرغى بتاعى ههههههه
> بصى يا سيدى انا اتعرفت على المنتدى عن طريق اصدقاء ليا على الفيس
> وهما بالطبع مشتركين فى المنتدى من زمان
> ...



المواضيع رائعه بالتاكيد بمحبتكم وتواصلكم 
معك حق تماما هذا بيتنا الثاني 
وفكرتينا بمارسيلينو الغالي غايب من زمان 
الرب يكون مع الجميع 
شكرا لتواجدك الغالي الرب يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> الرب يبارك روحك وحياتك أخي..
> 
> ...



نشكر الرب دائما وابدا انك لقيت من تحكيلو 
واحنا كسبنا اخ غالي جدا على الجميع
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويسهل امورك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا اشتريت الاب يوع 20-7-2013
> سجلت في المنتدي 25-7 -2013ركز يا عياد في التاريخ
> مكنتش اعرف استعملة ازاي
> اشتريت فلاشة نت ودخلت علي جوجل علي برنامج هنا ودلوقت
> ...



اشكرك على تواجدك ومحبتك رمسيس الغالي
نعم اخي كل هذا تدبير من الرب 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويحقق كل امانيك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> موضوع كبير كبير كبير
> 
> شكرا لحضرتك استاذ هشام هشارك  لكن كمان شوية



نيفو الغاليه 
اشكرك جدا على تواصلك وتشجيعك المستمر 
الموضوع كبير بتواجدكم ومحبتكم
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أ.هشام ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك
> مواضيعك دايما مميزة.
> بالنسبة لدخولى المنتدى :
> عشت فترة طويلة بعيد عن ربنا تقريبا سبع سنين يعنى الحياة اللى كنت عايشها محدش يقول انى كنت ممكن أطلع منها ...
> ...



الرب يباركك اخي التميز عنوانا لتواجدكم وتواصلكم ومحبتكم 
اما التعلق فهناك مثل يقول احكيلي لاشكيلك 
هذا حال الجميع وهذه فرصه للتحدث عن الامور والذكرى التي نعتز بها دائما


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع جميل كعادتك
> و شرح للوحة رائع فعلا
> أما حكاية تسجيلي لازم أروح جهاز أكتب منه لأن الموبائل يشل



بجهاز من غير جهاز كلامك يصل القلب قبل ان نقرأه
الرب يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> سلام المسيح
> كان لى أبن أخ مدمن جدا منتديات وأنا لم يكن لى معرفه بذل كأطلاقا
> فى 2008 قال لى هسجل لك وأختارنا الأسم ( النهيسى ) لقب القديس أبانوب النهيسى شفيعى
> ثم سجلت فى منتديات كتير بعد  ذلك
> ...



استاذي الغالي 
معك تماما ما اجمل اللحظات التي في ذاكرتنا قد نكتب البعض والبعض يبقى في داخلنا نتذكره بابتسامه فرح وسعاده لاشخاص لم نلتقيهم لكنهم اعزاء في قلوبنا نحتفظ لهم بمحبتنا
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميله 
الرب يباركك ويحفظ حياتك ويفرح قلبك دائماا


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا دخلت النت يوم 23/12/2008
> وكان في عضو هنا اسمه الصليب
> دلوقتي غير اسمه
> هو كان صاحبي
> ...



فعلا يا سلام عليك فاكر حتى ساعة التسجيل
انت بتشغل ايه ...؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انا مسجل يجى من 6 سنين كدة
> منتدى جميل
> هو اة بيمر بفترة ركود نوعا ما
> بس حاسس انة بدا ينشط تانى ودة عاجبنى قوى
> كانت مواضيعة الحوارية جميلة



منتدى جميل بالتاكيد بتواجدك وحضورك الدائم ومشاركاتك الجميله
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا بقى كنت مسجله فى اكتر من منتدى مسيحى بس مكنتش متعلقه اووى بواحد معين منهم الى ان سجلت هنا ومن يومها مش عارفه اخرج منه خالص ههههههه
> بجد حسيت فيه باحساس مختلف عن اى منتدى تانى ويكفى انى اتعرفت فيه على احلى شخصيات منهم اللى غايب ومنهم اللى لسه موجود وما زلت بتعرف على ناس جميله بجد *



نعم اختي الغاليه هذا الاحساس بالاخوه والمحبه بين الاعضاء 
هو ما يجمعنا 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك
شكرا لمشاركتك نورتي الموضوع


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نعم اخي كرس الغالي 
افتقادنا لبعض سر محبتنا وتواصلنا
الرب يباركك ويحفظك 
شكرا لمتابعتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> فعلا يا سلام عليك فاكر حتى ساعة التسجيل
> انت بتشغل ايه ...؟؟؟


 بشتغل في مجال البيع
بس كان نفسي اكون في الجيش


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> اشكرك استاذي هشام
> 
> دي قصة افتخر بيها
> 
> ...



امين اخي الغالي 
الرب يبارك الجميع على خدمتهم وتعبهم وتواصلهم ودائما محبتهم


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اقول لكم انا على قصتى
> انا بئا كنت معرفش اى شىء عن اى شىء و لا اعرف ان فيه حاجه اسمها منتديات دينيه اصلا!
> المهم كنت فى مرحله ضياع و ---------
> ما علينا من التفاصيل-- بس انا سجلت فى منتدى اسلامى--
> ...



حبو الغاليه 
قصه جميله ومش طويله يعني بس انا خايف ليكون نسيتي حاجه
كدا ولا كده
الرب يباركك اختي الغاليه ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> دخلت المنتدئ عن طريق الصدفة
> كنت ابحث عن ترانيم علئ النت
> ومن يومها بقيت زائرة للموقع واععجبني جدااا
> وماشدني اليه
> ...



اشكر حضرتك جدا على مشاركتك وذكرتينا بالقسم الاسلامي وكان نفس السبب في بداية دخولي للطرح الموجود فيه وطريقة المحاوره ...الموضوع يطول 
شكرا على تشجيعك 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك واسرتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اسمحلي الاول اشكر حضرتك عالموضوع الجميل
> والفكرة الرائعه ,, تسلم ايديك
> 
> انا عدت عليا فتره كدا ماكنتش في الفورمة
> ...



اشكرك جدا على تشجيعك ومتابعتك 
اسبوع بتراقبي فينا ... ليه
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا كنت بأدور على ترنيمة : يا من عطيتى أشرف عطية
> 
> لاقيت نفسى جوة المنتدى كزائر
> 
> ...



احلى غتاته من احلى ايريني 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> موضوع جميل خالص ميرسى يا باش مهندس هشام
> حلو اننا نعرف ازاى دخلنا المكان اللى بنقضى فيه اغلب اوقاتنا
> انا كنت بدور على شوية اجوبة لانى كانت فى شخصية رزلة بتحاول  تحرجنى بأسئلة فى العقيدة وانا بحاول اثبتلها امور كتير غايبة عنها ومتعرفهاش وعن طريق البحث عرفت القسم هنا اسئلة واجوبة وكنت  بتابع واتفرج على المشاركات  من غير تسجيل وكنت بحب اوى
> اشوف حواراتهم بمحبة وود
> ...



امين اختي الغاليه
قصه وذكريات جميله
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *خالص الشكر أستاذنا الغالي علي الدعوة بالمُشاركة
> بالقطع " منتدي الكنيسة " هو أكبر منارة روحية علي مستوي
> الشبكة العنكبوتية متفوق علي سائر المنتديات المسيحية
> التي نكن لها جميعاً كل محبة و إحترام لما يُقدموه من خدمة
> ...



للمنتدي " سحر " خاص بطعم و لون و نكهة مُختلفة عن باقي المنتديات
إخوة و أخوات يبثون الدفئ و المحبة طيلة تواجدهم الكريم بيننا ... دوماً
ما يُمتعونا بمواهبهم المختلفة في شتى المجالات بمنتهي الكرم و المحبة
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ويسألونك لماذا تحبون بعضكم​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *برجلى اليمين
> مش هقعد اكتب قصة حياتى يعنى
> *​



شكرا جو على مشاركتك الغاليه 
اومال ليه مطلعين عليك اوشاعه 
انك مش بشارك ...!!!
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> مواضيعك مميزه يا هشام
> انا من عشاق الترانيم الحزينه
> ومكنتش اعرف اى حاجه فى الكمبيوتر
> ابنى دورلى على الترانيم فى جوجل وطلعت فى منتدى الكنيسه اللى انا من عشاقه
> ...



حكايه جميله يا غاليه
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *في البدايه احييك ع فكره الموضوع
> بالنسبه لدخولي منتدي الكنيسه العربيه اول واخر منتدي استمر فيه
> دخولي المنتدي كان في شهر أغسطس 2008 كنت ايامها مشترك في منتدي اخر
> لكن حصل مشاكل بيني وبين صاحب المنتدي ده وفرض أرائه علينا وقررت اترك المنتدي
> ...



بنتبادل الاراء والهزار بين جميع الاعضاء بصراحه روح المنتدي زمان كانت احلي بكتييير 

معاك اخي الغالي ومش معاك 
روح المنتدى دائما جميله امس واليوم وكل يوم  وهذا الموضوع بايدينا نحن نصنعه ولا يفرض علينا 
انها صفحات يا اخي واسماء تجول فيها تحمل داخلها الكثير ومن هذا الكثير نأخذ المحبه منهم ولهم 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغاليه وبصراحه اشتقت لتواجدك بمواضيعي 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوع جميل استاذ هشام تسلم ايدك
> هاحكيلك
> انا اتعرفت عالمنتدي من فتره قريبه عن طريق
> اختي بتول هي عضوه هنا اسمها واثقه فيك يارب
> ...



انا فاكر طبعا بتول واعلانتها تواجدكم مكسب لنا بالتاكيد 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> موضوع رائع هشام يضاف لباقى روائعك
> انا هاشارك لكن بعد اذنك  بعد اخواتى الاقدم منى فى التسجيل



ماشي اكيد في الانتظار 
محبتنا هي التي توجهنا والقرار دائما بيدها 
هذا موضوع متجدد لمن يضيف حكايه دخوله الى المنتدى
الرب يبارككم جميعا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

لاتؤاخذنى ياباشمهندس هشام على تطفلى فى موضوعك حين أردت أن أدلى بدلوى 
ففى أول قراءة لى للعهد الجديد أستوقفتنى ثلاث آيات  هزتنى بعنف ، أخذتنى بقوة ، لم أنسى صداها بعد فى قلبى ونفسى ، تلك التى فى انجيل متى 

4: 10 حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد

والأخريتان التى يوحنا

17: 3 و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته


20: 17 قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي و لكن اذهبي الى اخوتي و قولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي و ابيكم و الهي و الهكم

فبدا لى( حسب فهمى ) يقينا ظاهرا أن تلك النصوص تتعارض مع اعتقاد أصدقائى وزملائى المسيحيين فأحببت أن أحاورهم من خلال منتدى مسيحى فكتبت فى جوجل ( منتديات مسيحية ) فكان من ضمن النتائج التى خرجت لى ( فرسان الكلمة ) فدخلته وحاورت الزملاء 
وحاورونى وأغضبتهم أحيانا وطردونى ثم أعود ليس لأثبت من منا على حق بل لأجل أن يكون هناك هدف أعتقد أنه نبيل وهو أنه برغم الإختلاف العقدى بيننا إلا أنه تجمعنا مشتركات هامة ألا وهى أخوة الوطن والإنسانية واللغة الواحدة 
وأننا بالإحترام المتبادل والتفاهم المشترك يمكن أن نحمل للإنسانية معنى جميل وهدف سامى 
ثم رأيت أنه ينبغى لى أن أبقى حين رأيت هشاما يسدد ضرباته بقوة فى القسم الإسلامى فاشتبكنا أحيانا وتركت أخرى !


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لاتؤاخذنى ياباشمهندس هشام على تطفلى فى موضوعك حين أردت أن أدلى بدلوى
> ففى أول قراءة لى للعهد الجديد أستوقفتنى ثلاث آيات  هزتنى بعنف ، أخذتنى بقوة ، لم أنسى صداها بعد فى قلبى ونفسى ، تلك التى فى انجيل متى
> 
> 4: 10 حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد
> ...



والله زمان اخ ياسر العزيز 
اسعدني جدا تواجدك في مواضيعي
بالحقيقه شخصيا ولحد الان لم اذكر الاسباب التي دعتني للانضمام لاسرة المنتدى
قد يكون ما ذكرته حضرتك احدها
شكرا لمشاركتك 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------

